# Grape and walnut sweet focaccia



## PieSusan (Nov 18, 2008)

This is a dessert foccacia or coffeecake that should be made and eaten on the same day. You have to watch that it doesn't burn but it is wonderful and worth the effort. 

GRAPE AND WALNUT SWEET FOCACCIA (TNT)
Based on a recipe from Gourmet Magazine from December 1991 

Ingredients: 
a 1/4-ounce package (2 1/2 teaspoons) active dry yeast 
1/2 teaspoon granulated sugar 
1 cup lukewarm water 
3 1/2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon salt 
2/3 cup firmly packed light brown sugar 
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon 
3/4 stick (6 tablespoon) cold unsalted butter, cut into bits 
1 1/4 pounds seedless grapes (preferably red), halved lengthwise 
(about 3 cups) 
3/4 cup finely chopped walnuts 
2 tablespoons Marsala wine

Directions: 
In the bowl of your kitchenaid mixer fitted with the paddle attachment proof the yeast with the granulated sugar in the water for 5 minutes, or until the mixture is foamy. Then,  add the flour, the salt, 1/3 cup of the brown sugar, the cinnamon, and the butter. Combine the ingredients in the dough well. Change to the dough hook and knead the dough for 2 minutes, or until it is soft and a little sticky. Form the dough into a ball. Place the dough ball in an oiled bowl, and turn the dough to coat it with the oil. Let the dough rise, covered with plastic wrap, in a warm place. The rise should take 1-1/2 hours, or until the dough is double in size. The dough may be made up to this point but punch it down, and keep it covered and refrigerate overnight. If you refrigerate the dough overnight, let it return to room temperature before continuing. Press the dough evenly into an oiled 15 1/2" by 10 1/2" by 1" jelly-roll pan and let it rise again, covered loosely, in a warm place for 1 hour, or until it is almost double in bulk. 
In a big bowl stir together the halved grapes, the chopped walnuts, and the Marsala wine and sprinkle the mixture evenly over the dough. Then, sprinkle the focaccia dough with the remaining 1/3 cup brown sugar and bake it in the bottom third of a preheated 400°F. oven for 30 to 35 minutes, or until it is cooked through and topping is caramelized. But watch it closely because the topping likes to burn and it will taste nasty if it does.
Let the focaccia cool in the pan on a rack and serve it warm or at room temperature. Make sure that you have a crowd handy because the coffeecake gets soggy if it stands overnight.


----------

